# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Corny the corn snake :(

## MikeV

Hey guys

well, I got a corn snake a while ago and posted about it

now I am sad to say he has passed away. 

He showed a black area on his stomach, a mark that many corn snakes show before they die. 

I called the vet and she said it would be best to put him down  :Tears: 

He was lying still with his mouth open and his tongue out, he also only ate once in a month... so I knew he was suffering

So I put him down  :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears: 

Good bye, Little buddy  :Sad:   :Tears:

----------


## BoaFreak

> Hey guys
> 
> well, I got a corn snake a while ago and posted about it
> 
> now I am sad to say he has passed away. 
> 
> He showed a black area on his stomach, a mark that many corn snakes show before they die. 
> 
> I called the vet and she said it would be best to put him down 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.  It always is hard to loose a pet  :Tears:

----------


## MikeV

> Sorry for your loss.  It always is hard to loose a pet


Thanks

Yeah I gotta agree, having a pet die, a pet that you care for and love so much.. is just devastating

----------

